
Sandstorm raises $1.3M, paying forward crowdfunds - collinjackson
https://blog.sandstorm.io/news/2015-01-15-sandstorm-1.3M-seed-round-pay-it-forward.html
======
hsshah
Congrats Kenton. Your exploration into enterprise makes sense for getting
financial resources to pursue open source consumer goals. I am glad I got
opportunity to back your campaign. All the best.

------
pfraze
Congrats Kenton and all involved, and best of luck with the business model.
Financial success is important for decentralization tech to make progress. I
hope enterprises take interest.

------
teleclimber
This is great news. As someone who pitched in to their campaign I am grateful
that they have this funding so their efforts don't just fizzle out from lack
of resources. It's a big undertaking, and they're going to need to push hard
for a long time.

------
matthuggins
Congrats Darude.

------
CmonDev
Can VCs and angels get the T-shirts and stickers, and the early investors get
stock?

~~~
kentonv
I know you're joking, but honestly if it were legal (and easy) to crowdfund
stock sales I would totally have been up for that. :)

------
VikingCoder
The way they're paying it forward is great. Nicely done.

------
csense
Free for hackers, enterprise edition $$$

This might be the next Github...

------
kentonv
Thanks for all the kind words, everyone!

